# What type of Pit Bull is this?



## njgautier (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm studding my Olde English Bulldog out and a guy sent me these pictures of his dog but I've never seen a pit with ears like this. The guy says the ears aren't cropped and she's the daughter of remy martin.


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

looks like an American Bully...kind of...horrible structure...(they have a improperly fitted prong on her)...If you are studding out your boy he should have papers and health testing done, which i hope you did...and if he is Olde English Bulldog...then you should only breed to others of his breed that have been tested and have good papers and bloodline...we do not support backyard breeding of any form.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Bwahahahaha! Pit Bull? So you're helping in the making of MUTT puppies?!? That bitch is a structural wreck and you're concerned about the ears?


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Elvisfink said:


> Bwahahahaha! Pit Bull? So you're helping in the making of MUTT puppies?!? That bitch is a structural wreck and you're concerned about the ears?


That was my thought too...tried to give him the benefit of the doubt but considering he said "what type of pit bull is this"......


----------



## njgautier (Feb 27, 2013)

Elvisfink said:


> Bwahahahaha! Pit Bull? So you're helping in the making of MUTT puppies?!? That bitch is a structural wreck and you're concerned about the ears?


The American Pit Bull Terrier is the product of interbreeding between Old English Terrier and English Bulldogs to produce a dog that combined the gameness of the terrier with the strength and athleticism of the bulldog.

First off a "pit bull" is a mutt to begin with. I actually intend to create a more athletic driven working bulldog. The majority of dog breeds today are the result of inter breeding to create a desired look and temperament. With that being said every dog is mutt. As far as the pit bull is concerned I doubt there are any true pit bulls out there. Majority have amstaff staffy somewhere in lineage. Don't even get me started on the "AMERICAN BULLY" garbage that is probably 70% bulldog 29% mastiff and 1% apbt


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

njgautier said:


> The American Pit Bull Terrier is the product of interbreeding between Old English Terrier and English Bulldogs to produce a dog that combined the gameness of the terrier with the strength and athleticism of the bulldog.
> 
> First off a "pit bull" is a mutt to begin with. I actually intend to create a more athletic driven working bulldog. The majority of dog breeds today are the result of inter breeding to create a desired look and temperament. With that being said every dog is mutt. As far as the pit bull is concerned I doubt there are any true pit bulls out there. Majority have amstaff staffy somewhere in lineage. Don't even get me started on the "AMERICAN BULLY" garbage that is probably 70% bulldog 29% mastiff and 1% apbt


APBT are not mutts they are only produced now a days by other APBT, they have been established as a breed for several hundred years. if u mix an old english terrier and and english bulldog today, the puppies would be mix breed mutts and not APBT at all. if we go by ur logic, all breeds are mutts.

oh and if u want a more athletic and driven bulldog, then i would not stud ur boy to this trainwreck of an AmBully.... u will not get any thing out of this that u dont already have in ur boy. the ears are not the issue with this dog. the front legs are all wonky, shes very overweight, and just an over all mess. she looks like an AmBully, although with out a ped who knows.

also for ur comment about u not thinking there are any real APBT left.... i really think u wrong. the female i am getting in april has no staffy in it...ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [438722] :: K9 PERFORMANCE KNLS BANSHEE


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

You say you're trying to create a more athletic dog (mmhmm) but you first stated you are studding your dog out to this bitch. Sounds to me like you're not trying to make anything but a buck. 

And please save the whole "all dogs are mutts" bull - it's been used for years on this forum by folks just like yourself who come on here trying to rationalize their poor decisions to back yard breed.


----------



## njgautier (Feb 27, 2013)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> APBT are not mutts they are only produced now a days by other APBT, they have been established as a breed for several hundred years. if u mix an old english terrier and and english bulldog today, the puppies would be mix breed mutts and not APBT at all. if we go by ur logic, all breeds are mutts.
> 
> oh and if u want a more athletic and driven bulldog, then i would not stud ur boy to this trainwreck of an AmBully.... u will not get any thing out of this that u dont already have in ur boy. the ears are not the issue with this dog. the front legs are all wonky, shes very overweight, and just an over all mess. she looks like an AmBully, although with out a ped who knows.
> 
> also for ur comment about u not thinking there are any real APBT left.... i really think u wrong. the female i am getting in april has no staffy in it...ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [438722] :: K9 PERFORMANCE KNLS BANSHEE


I didn't intend on breeding my dog with that. I was only curious as to what type of pit bull that was as I had never seen one with those type of ears. I grew up in a time when there weren't all these gotti line razors edge remy line dogs, so I wasn't sure if that was common in a specific line. As for your comment on dog breeding if you bred an 18th century english terrier with an 18th century bulldog you wouldn't have a pit bull but you would have a the foundation to re-create one. Now if I breed my bulldog with a game bred pit and called it an English Pit registered it with the UKC I would have created my own breed.


----------



## CaillouBaby (Jan 29, 2012)

The only thing that you would have from that breeding is a bunch of designer mutts, and we have shelters full of them so why create more? It would honestly be better to leave breeding to the people who know what their doing. It takes a very long time to create a recognizable new breed of dog.


----------



## njgautier (Feb 27, 2013)

Carriana said:


> You say you're trying to create a more athletic dog (mmhmm) but you first stated you are studding your dog out to this bitch. Sounds to me like you're not trying to make anything but a buck.
> 
> And please save the whole "all dogs are mutts" bull - it's been used for years on this forum by folks just like yourself who come on here trying to rationalize their poor decisions to back yard breed.


If you read what I said it clearly says the guy emailed me to breed my dog to his bitch. I didn't go out and search for his dog and ask if I could breed my dog to that animal. I'm not going to argue with you about breeding as I'm sure everyone on here thinks a blue pit bull is a thing of beauty and that is the holy grail of pit bull terrier. I was referring to a generational breeding program to create a compact muscular athletic bulldog able to run and work. My experience breeding and protection training champion Rottweilers shouldn't play any part I'm sure. For the record pit bulls started out as mutts just like the majority of all breeds. American Bulldog, Bulldog, and Pit Bull Terrier which now probably has little to no terrier blood. I'm almost certain that 75% of pit bulls today have an ancestor that came from some ghetto junk yard breeding program in their lineage. So get your facts straight before you get on the mic and start preaching. Just because you have 3,000 posts doesn't make you an expert it only means you're a person with too much time on your hands. Do the pit bull community a favor and educate yourself on dog breeds and their history. There was no such thing as a pit bull a thousand years ago it's a man made dog. God didn't make the pit bull man did and man can create any new breed if he or she so pleases through research and trials until he creates a perfect specimen.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I don't even know where to begin but the other people pretty much said everything you need to hear. If you want an athletic dog, WHY would you cross anything with an old English bulldog?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

High assed, sway back(the longest spine I've seen on any dog in a long time) and bad feet! Tail looks funny too. dude took care not to have the tail in the pics he sent you..Dogs a train wreck. Love the ears though!


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

U want Carrie to educate herself on dog breeds and yet the title of ur thread is what type of pit bull is this? Lol. There are no types of pit bulls. It appears to be an AmBully trainwreck like stated, and AmBullies can sometimes have ears like this, that's why u see a lot of them cropped. The other thing u commented to her and said was that u think everyone hear glorifies "blue pit bulls".... to that I only have one thing to say, read some of the threads in the Goldmine section. Blue is simply a color that is not often in true APBT and more often in AST and AmBullies, not a "type of pit bull."


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

njgautier said:


> If you read what I said it clearly says the guy emailed me to breed my dog to his bitch. I didn't go out and search for his dog and ask if I could breed my dog to that animal. I'm not going to argue with you about breeding as I'm sure everyone on here thinks a blue pit bull is a thing of beauty and that is the holy grail of pit bull terrier. I was referring to a generational breeding program to create a compact muscular athletic bulldog able to run and work. My experience breeding and protection training champion Rottweilers shouldn't play any part I'm sure. For the record pit bulls started out as mutts just like the majority of all breeds. American Bulldog, Bulldog, and Pit Bull Terrier which now probably has little to no terrier blood. I'm almost certain that 75% of pit bulls today have an ancestor that came from some ghetto junk yard breeding program in their lineage. So get your facts straight before you get on the mic and start preaching. Just because you have 3,000 posts doesn't make you an expert it only means you're a person with too much time on your hands. Do the pit bull community a favor and educate yourself on dog breeds and their history. There was no such thing as a pit bull a thousand years ago it's a man made dog. God didn't make the pit bull man did and man can create any new breed if he or she so pleases through research and trials until he creates a perfect specimen.


Hey genius, I didn't claim to be am expert, nor did I say my 3000 posts (over five years, do the math, clearly I don't post for the sake of posting) made me one. You came on here asking what TYPE of pit bull that was. The simple fact that you think there are types is telling.

All dog breeds are the creation of man. I don't see your point there. There is a dog breed for practically every working function. What do you think you are going to accomplish that hasn't already been established in existing breeds?

And nice try with the blue dog comments. We welcome bullies, APBT, amstaff, etc owners here without discrimination. No special reverence for blue dogs, in fact we often warn of the frequent health problems associated with blue on blue breedings. But I get ahead of myself as I have absolutely nothing to offer in a conversation with someone who obviously thinks he has nothing to learn.


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

njgautier said:


> If you read what I said it clearly says the guy emailed me to breed my dog to his bitch. I didn't go out and search for his dog and ask if I could breed my dog to that animal. *I'm not going to argue with you about breeding as I'm sure everyone on here thinks a blue pit bull is a thing of beauty and that is the holy grail of pit bull terrier.* I was referring to a generational breeding program to create a compact muscular athletic bulldog able to run and work. My experience breeding and protection training champion Rottweilers shouldn't play any part I'm sure. For the record pit bulls started out as mutts just like the majority of all breeds. American Bulldog, Bulldog, and Pit Bull Terrier which now probably has little to no terrier blood. I'm almost certain that 75% of pit bulls today have an ancestor that came from some ghetto junk yard breeding program in their lineage. So get your facts straight before you get on the mic and start preaching. Just because you have 3,000 posts doesn't make you an expert it only means you're a person with too much time on your hands. Do the pit bull community a favor and educate yourself on dog breeds and their history. There was no such thing as a pit bull a thousand years ago it's a man made dog. God didn't make the pit bull man did and man can create any new breed if he or she so pleases through research and trials until he creates a perfect specimen.


I'm too tired to post yet another long ass post on one of your threads.. All i can say is there is no facts in this post. The APBT aka Bulldog IS the original Bulldog.

This is all wash, pure and utter .. As to the bold, you apparently never read anything i've spoke yet.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Omg really? And No the APBT are not a mix created from mixing those jacked up train wreck EBs. The dog you posted is not an APBT and you will not get anything but a mutt by mixing breeds together. It doesn't matter if both dogs are registered pure bred dogs if they are different breeds the end result is always an unregisterable mutt.


----------



## mccoypitbulls (Nov 26, 2009)

looks like a pure shit bull. You tryin to creat this with your cross?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

LMFAO @ 'athletic'... That shit stain bitch couldn't even run more then a block before it gave out let alone be a good candidate for a 'working' dog. I think the structure on that dog speaks for itself... adding English bulldog to the mix? Have fun TRYING to get an athletic dog out of those two. ROFLMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It's a mutt your studding your mutt to to make more mutts. Is there a reason you couldn't figure that out??


----------



## shewerewolf (Oct 27, 2010)

Sigh...I wish people would leave breeding to legit breeders....It sucks to know that more and more mutts are produced each day, which over half of them will end up at a shelter or pound in their life...


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

well i'm gonna put in my 2ct. i'm not a big BLUE fan either, but i have to agree with them on this one. PLEASE dont breed that dog to anything. your not ready, you;ll know when you are, because you breedings will be good for the breed. whatever that may be.

like i've said i'm not a BLUE fan but i have seen some beautiful dogs from that line. [as bad as i hate to say it] GOOD LUCK, YIS


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

KMdogs said:


> I'm too tired to post yet another long ass post on one of your threads.. All i can say is there is no facts in this post. The APBT aka Bulldog IS the original Bulldog.
> 
> This is all wash, pure and utter .. As to the bold, you apparently never read anything i've spoke yet.


All that can be said;has been said... If it can be done; as the additive goes: it has been done.. took em almost 50yrs to get it sorted out.. when .. as said above^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

:goodpost:


----------

